

Noprocrast makes hackernews better. Use it. - user24

So I enabled noprocrast today on the default settings (it's on your user page).<p>Now's the first time I've been on in about 6 hours, and, Wow! Where before I was getting crotechety about the quality of submissions, and starting to want to find a place where the signal-to-noise was higher, now I come here after 6 hours away and oh look, there are tonnes of interesting links here!<p>So, if you're thinking like I was that HN wasn't quite as good as it used to be, it's very likely <i>you</i> that's changed, not HN.<p>Try out the noprocrast setting for a week, see how much better HN seems.
======
Skywing
I have it enabled. What exactly does it do?

~~~
user24
Oh.. um.. sorry dude. Well I guess you know by now already. It stops you being
able to do anything on HN for an hour and a half.

~~~
Skywing
Haha. Yup. I can confirm that it does indeed do that.

